
Valve releases preview of OpenXR, an open standard in VR and AR - jeremiahlee
https://uploadvr.com/valve-openxr-steamvr-beta
======
floatingatoll
Valve's press release:
[https://steamcommunity.com/games/250820/announcements](https://steamcommunity.com/games/250820/announcements)

------
mncharity
Reference Guide: [https://www.khronos.org/files/openxr-10-reference-
guide.pdf](https://www.khronos.org/files/openxr-10-reference-guide.pdf) Spec:
[https://www.khronos.org/registry/OpenXR/specs/1.0/html/xrspe...](https://www.khronos.org/registry/OpenXR/specs/1.0/html/xrspec.html)

